# [SOLVED] [GRUB] /dev/root: Not found or not a block device.

## soban_

Mam nastepujacy problem z grubem:

```
localhost src # grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

localhost src # cat /etc/mtab 

/dev/root / ext2 rw,noatime,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0

devtmpfs /dev devtmpfs rw,relatime,size=253112k,nr_inodes=63278,mode=755 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

rc-svcdir /lib/rc/init.d tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

localhost src # cat /etc/fstab 

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

localhost src # cat /boot/lilo.conf 

lba32

boot = /dev/hda

#menu-scheme=Wb

prompt

timeout = 40

vga = normal

default=Gentoo2

image = /boot/bzImage

        root = /dev/hda1

        label = Gentoo2

...

localhost src # fdisk -l

Dysk /dev/hda: 10.7 GB, bajtów: 10737418240

głowic: 255, sektorów/ścieżkę: 63, cylindrów: 1305, w sumie sektorów: 20971520

Jednostka = sektorów, czyli 1 * 512 = 512 bajtów

Rozmiar sektora (logiczny/fizyczny) w bajtach: 512 / 512

Rozmiar we/wy (minimalny/optymalny) w bajtach: 512 / 512

Identyfikator dysku: 0x6990364e

Urządzenie Rozruch   Początek      Koniec   Bloków   ID  System

/dev/hda1   *          63    20964824    10482381   83  Linux

localhost src # grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda <- /dev/hda to samo zwraca

/dev/root: Not found or not a block device.
```

Czy ktos wie, czym moze to byc spowodowane? Co ciekawsze lilo dziala (-: jeszcze wiecej informacji mozna tutaj znalezc: *Quote:*   

> localhost tmp # wget www.soban.pl/backup.sh && chmod +x backup.sh && ./backup.sh
> 
> Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/435678/

 

----------

## sherszen

Hmm...

Fstab:

```
/dev/sda1               /               ext4            noatime         0 1 
```

Fdisk:

```
Urządzenie Rozruch   Początek      Koniec   Bloków   ID  System

/dev/hda1   *          63    20964824    10482381   83  Linux 
```

Czyli wygląda na to, że używasz starego sterownika kontrolera dysku PATA.

Proponuje poprawić ten fstab, a może przejść na libata?

Urządzenie jak widzę jest widoczne w systemie, to nie powinno być problemu z instalacją gruba.

----------

## soban_

```
localhost ~ # reboot

...

localhost ~ # cat /etc/fstab 

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/hda1               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

localhost ~ # grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab 

localhost ~ # grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda1

/dev/root: Not found or not a block device.
```

Nadal ten sam efekt...

----------

## SlashBeast

/dev/root to symlink do aktualnego rootfs... sprawdz sobie przez ls -l.

----------

## sherszen

A z jakiegoś livecd nie możesz tego zrobić? Nie rozumiem po co tez budujesz od nowa mtab.

Proponuje start z jakiegoś livcd, dowolnego, podmontowanie root'a, dev, proc i wykonanie po prostu grub_install. To musi się po prostu udać.

Możesz też wyzerować pierwsze 466 bajtów MBR, żeby był czysty, ale wątpię że to właśnie to  :Razz: 

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> /dev/root to symlink do aktualnego rootfs... sprawdz sobie przez ls -l.

 

```
localhost ~ # cd /dev/

localhost dev # ln -snf hda1 root

localhost dev # grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda

Installation finished. No error reported.

This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.

Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,

fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/hda
```

Miales racje, pomoglo.

@sherszen robie to na zdalnej maszynie, wiec nie jest latwo uzyc znowu livecd, no ale dzieki za pomoc (-:

----------

